# Please Pray for Moniquessbbw



## Goddess Patty (May 31, 2008)

Without saying too much, I wanted to let you all know that Monique is in ICU tonight recovering from unexpected surgery tonight. Shes doing well and seems to be in good spirits.
I will let her give out details if shes up to it.
I just wanted to get the prayer circles going. The power of prayer helps!

God Bless you all,
Goddess Patty


----------



## Shosh (May 31, 2008)

I shall recite a blessing for her health. May everything be ok.


----------



## CAMellie (May 31, 2008)

My thoughts, prayers, and love to her.


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2008)

Lordy. Prayers and much Dimensions love for Monique. :wubu:


----------



## Crystal (May 31, 2008)

Many prayers are headed her way.


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of her emergency surgery. I hope everything goes well. I will pray for her. Get well soon Moniquessbbw! 

View attachment ecard.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (May 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Webmaster (May 31, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with Monique, Patty. I hope she'll be just fine in no time at all.



Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Without saying too much, I wanted to let you all know that Monique is in ICU tonight recovering from unexpected surgery tonight. Shes doing well and seems to be in good spirits.
> I will let her give out details if shes up to it.
> I just wanted to get the prayer circles going. The power of prayer helps!
> 
> ...


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (May 31, 2008)

Lots of hugs, kisses and prayers are being sent her way! Please keep us posted Patty.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to know that a special lady is having trouble, I pray that she will recover very soon and without to much discomfort!


----------



## ekmanifest (May 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. Good vibes for a fast recovery.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (May 31, 2008)

much love and support to Monique thanks Patty


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Thank you for telling us, Patty!

Sending dear Monique prayers, light and healing*******************
Get well soon, hon. Hugs, Kara


----------



## imfree (May 31, 2008)

I'm praying for Moniquessbbw's complete and speedy
recovery.


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 31, 2008)

Many thoughts and prayers go out to Moniquessbbw! Thank you for the info Patty!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2008)

_All of my love and healing thoughts to Monique..._


----------



## AnnMarie (May 31, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know, Patty... please keep us updated with whatever you can.... much love to Mo'.


----------



## mango (May 31, 2008)

*Get well soon!!!

((((( Mo Mo ))))))



*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 31, 2008)

Hang in there, Monique! Hope to see you back posting soon


----------



## kathynoon (May 31, 2008)

My prayers are with her.


----------



## dave_1673 (May 31, 2008)

I'm praying for Moniquessbbw!!!!


----------



## Sugar (May 31, 2008)

Please keep us updated and all of my good juju heading her way.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 31, 2008)

Sending out my thoughts and prayers to Mo.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 31, 2008)

May the Goddess and her Guardians keep Mo safely in their hands. Fast healing too!

Blessed Be:wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 31, 2008)

Light and love, Monique!


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 31, 2008)

*more thoughts and prayers!*


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2008)

Damn this sucks..... I hope she feels better, keep us updated Patty, thanks


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 31, 2008)

Please send our love and prayers to her and hope that she has a full and complete recovery that bring her back to us.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 31, 2008)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Without saying too much, I wanted to let you all know that Monique is in ICU tonight recovering from unexpected surgery tonight. Shes doing well and seems to be in good spirits.
> I will let her give out details if shes up to it.
> I just wanted to get the prayer circles going. The power of prayer helps!
> 
> ...




Thank you for letting us know, Miss Patty.  I hope you're ok soon, Momo. We'll miss you in the meantime... sending all my good juju your way :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (May 31, 2008)

Get through this, quickly and safely, other Mo.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 31, 2008)

Monique, I hope getting better is quick and easy! Lots of love and healing vibes to you! 

Thanks for posting, Patty.


----------



## IrishBard (May 31, 2008)

I Shall consult the spirits for further help. 

(not taking the piss, honestly, I am a Polytheist and into spirits)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish her the best.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Monique, prayers and good thoughts coming your way. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my, one of the original and most wonderful print-DIMz covergirls... a VERY important part of our community... best wishes for restored good health!:wubu:


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 2, 2008)

My wellwishes indeed.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 2, 2008)

Get well soon Monique.
x


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know, Patty. I'll be praying for Mo'.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Get well soon, Monique.

Positive thoughts are on their way.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 2, 2008)

definitely keeping her in my thoughts. please keep us updated!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 2, 2008)

Monique is such a wonderful and talented person. Please keep us posted on her recovery!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope your feeling better very soon Monique. My prayers for your fast recovery on the way.


----------



## HugKiss (Jun 2, 2008)

*Best wishes and prayers sent your way, Monique.* 

View attachment Carnation.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2008)

_Has anyone heard anything more about how Monique is doing? I have been thinking of her so much..._


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope she is doing well, better than ever really. I wish her a fast and speedy recovery ..


----------



## wistful (Jun 2, 2008)

My best wishes and thoughts are with Monique.Get well soon!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

Prayers and best wishes for you Monique, get better soon...your community is behind you...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 2, 2008)

Prayers and best wishes, from me as well! 

I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 2, 2008)

Adding you to my prayers, Monique, and hoping you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Raqui (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont know her but i do know unexpected things can get you down. I am sure she will handle it all well.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2008)

hope she's okay


----------



## Isa (Jun 2, 2008)

Major positive thoughts and prayers heading towards Monique. Hope you're out of the hospital and feeling better soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 2, 2008)

I just saw this! Monique, I hope you're recovering quickly - you're very loved here, and missed! You're in my thoughts.


----------



## mybluice (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll keep Monique in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 2, 2008)

Monique, I'm hoping for a quick and strong recovery for you, as we all are.

Hugs,
Les


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello everyone, I spoke to Patty on the phone and she told me that she posted asking for prayers for me. I have always believed in the power of prayer and if I have ever needed prayers I needed them this weekend. 

Thursday night I passed out and was rushed to the hospital. My heart had stopped and I had to be shocked back to life. Friday I had emergency surgery to have a Cardioverter Defibrillater implanted. So now when my heart stops it shocks me back to a normal heart beat. It has already worked on me twice so it is doing its job. They have adjusted my meds and I am now at home recovering. I was told I will eventually need a heart transplant. I have no info on that yet.

I want to thank you all for all of your prayers and well wishes I can feel all of the love and compassion from all of you. I just cant say thank you enough and I am so blessed to still be here and able to write back to you all. I love our community and how we all support one another in our hours of need. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you all.

Here is a link to what was implanted. http://defribrillater.org/Implantable_Cardioverter_Defibrillator.html

Much love to you all :bow:
Monique


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2008)

Good news.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Monique, I've been offline the last few days and I am just hearing of this. Good to know you got through the procedure and will keep you in my prayers!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 2, 2008)

Holey moley, Monique, how scary! I'm glad they were able to "get you back" and that you're doing better. I'm so glad we were told that you needed us; unfortunately I couldn't get online to post, but I was thinking about/praying for you.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, having your heart stop several times has got to be a scary thing. 'Glad you're back with us again. Sorry that you will need a new heart tho. I guess you will have to slow down a little for a while?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 2, 2008)

Get Well soon Monique. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 2, 2008)

Monique- sending prayers and positive thoughts - glad you are recovering.l


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 2, 2008)

All the best to Monique. Feel better soon.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 2, 2008)

Prayers and love to you, Monique. I'm glad you're at home recovering now. Thanks for coming on to update us about you. You know where to come for support! ((((((((Monique))))))))))


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 3, 2008)

I am glad you're okay, Monique. This must have been incredibly scary for you. Thanks for coming on and letting us know how you are. I hope things will turn out for the best. Never give up hope. Miraculous things happen.



moniquessbbw said:


> Hello everyone, I spoke to Patty on the phone and she told me that she posted asking for prayers for me. I have always believed in the power of prayer and if I have ever needed prayers I needed them this weekend.
> 
> Thursday night I passed out and was rushed to the hospital. My heart had stopped and I had to be shocked back to life. Friday I had emergency surgery to have a Cardioverter Defibrillater implanted. So now when my heart stops it shocks me back to a normal heart beat. It has already worked on me twice so it is doing its job. They have adjusted my meds and I am now at home recovering. I was told I will eventually need a heart transplant. I have no info on that yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2008)

Special blessing of thanksgiving for the restoration of Monique's health and her coming through the surgery.

Baruch ata Adonai Eloheinu Melech ha olam,
ha gomel lahayavim, Tovot Sheg'malani Kol Tov.
Baruch Hashem.
Thank you G-d for restoring Monique's health, and that she made it safely through the surgery.
Amein


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 3, 2008)

My good thoughts and prayers to you Monique, I wish you the best during your recovery!


Sincerely,
Stan


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2008)

Good vibes and white light on their way.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jun 3, 2008)

I just found this thread,i said a few prayers that you will be ok asap Monique!!*hugs*,John


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been out of the loop for a few days and just saw this. Monique I'm very sorry to learn of your terrifying crisis, but most glad to see you came through it and are recovering at home. My best wishes and mojo for comfort and continued improvement, and if/when a transplant does become necessary, may you be at the top of the list to receive a strong, healthy heart.


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 3, 2008)

All strength, resilience, healing and humor to our troubled comrade, and may she emerge triumphant.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 3, 2008)

Glad you're doing better, Monique. Sending good thoughts and healing vibes!


----------



## Tina (Jun 3, 2008)

Monique, you've been down before and I know you are one hell of a fighter. It's good to read you are getting better. Sorry for what you've gone through, but I hope you're on the other side of it and on your way to never going through _that_ again! Take care, Monique.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 4, 2008)

Monique,
Just found this thread. I pray that all will go well with you and that, when the time comes for the transplant, that you have all the strength you will need. 

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 4, 2008)

I love all of you guys so much. All of the support I have been getting here has helped to keep my spirits up :bow:


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jun 4, 2008)

Monique, I wish you all the best now and in the future. I hope you recover 100% as soon as the Good Lord allows. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sending hugs and well wishes your way, Monique.


----------



## rockhound225 (Jun 4, 2008)

My prayers and thoughts are with her as well. Thanks for letting us know, Patty, and I'm sure you'll be giving her all of our best.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 4, 2008)

i don't know how i missed this, but i have to say i am so glad they were able to help you monique!!! i will keep you in my thoughts as you recover, and i wish you the best for it to be speedy!


----------



## Carol W. (Jun 4, 2008)

Sending you lots of love and healing, dear Monique. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Cat (Jun 4, 2008)

Monique, I'm so glad you were able to get the help you needed. Defibrillators are a lifesaver! Literallly, of course. I hope you have a speedy recovery and that you get the best care possible.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 4, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> Hello everyone, I spoke to Patty on the phone and she told me that she posted asking for prayers for me. I have always believed in the power of prayer and if I have ever needed prayers I needed them this weekend.
> 
> Thursday night I passed out and was rushed to the hospital. My heart had stopped and I had to be shocked back to life. Friday I had emergency surgery to have a Cardioverter Defibrillater implanted. So now when my heart stops it shocks me back to a normal heart beat. It has already worked on me twice so it is doing its job. They have adjusted my meds and I am now at home recovering. I was told I will eventually need a heart transplant. I have no info on that yet.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to hear your doing better 
{{{{{ Monique }}}}} hang in there Mo!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 4, 2008)

That sounds so scary. You are brave! Best wishes, honey.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 4, 2008)

Mo! 

i am so happy and relieved to hear that you are getting better! please take it easy and get back to 100% soon! i am thinking about you and LOOK FORWARD to seeing you in VEGAS!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 4, 2008)

Monique, I am so glad to hear that you're better. I had been thinking about you over the weekend because I wore one of my Flirty Fashions dresses and got so many compliments on it.

I hope you have a quick return to full health, because we couldn't do without you!!


----------



## Honey (Jun 4, 2008)

I pray for your continued healing, Monique. I am glad you came here to your online family. You are never alone ...


----------



## KIRANYC (Jun 4, 2008)

You are definately in my prayers, sweet heart!


----------



## volatile (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope you feel better Monique


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 5, 2008)

I wanted to keep you all posted. I am starting to feel like myself again. I have been resting. On Monday I see the DR to check the surgery site and have the stitches removed. My back and chest are still hurting a bit from being shocked but they say it will go away soon. Today is one week since it all happened so I am excited to be doing so well so soon.

I will see you all at NAAFA and then again at Vegas. Thank you all again for all of your love, prays and support. :kiss2:


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Monique, 'Glad to hear of your progress. Man what a week you have had! And to go thru heart problems when you are so young. Sounds like you've got a good doctor, take it easy, and follow his/her recommendations. (Don't get to wild at the event parties either!)


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 5, 2008)

Very glad to hear you're feeling better.
Definitely scary with the heart transplant news, but at least you're alive and you're yourself! 
Many good vibes towards you!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jun 5, 2008)

Phew. Glad to hear it. Hope your health continues to improve.


----------



## Tina (Jun 6, 2008)

My best to you, Monique. It's good to hear you're getting better all the time.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Monique,
The Defib looks like an amazing apparatus. Is it not wonderful the medical devices that are around today to save our lives and restore our health? I have my lap band.
We often hear people complaining about doctors and the health care system, but cases like yours make one remember how lucky we are to be living at this time where this technology is available to us.
We are very blessed.
Glad to hear you are making progress and feeling a bit better Monique.

Susannah


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 6, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> I wanted to keep you all posted. I am starting to feel like myself again. I have been resting. On Monday I see the DR to check the surgery site and have the stitches removed. My back and chest are still hurting a bit from being shocked but they say it will go away soon. Today is one week since it all happened so I am excited to be doing so well so soon.
> 
> I will see you all at NAAFA and then again at Vegas. Thank you all again for all of your love, prays and support. :kiss2:




sounds like hugs are in order, glad to hear you are doing well...hugs


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 10, 2008)

The bandages came off today. When I saw what it looked like I began to cry. It is very swollen and looks like something is implanted in that area above my left breast (which there is). The Dr said the swelling will go down in a few weeks. The entire area is bruised and I look like someone beat me up in that one spot. I will be seeing the Dr Once a week for the next few weeks. This is not the fun summer I had planned, but shit happens.

My range of emotions is all over the board. I go from sad to mad, then to the whole why me god thing. I am not sure what his plan is for me but for what ever reason I am still here for now and thankful for that.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 10, 2008)

i'm so sorry your going through all of this. i know its been scary. but i tell you what, i'm just glad your still with us honey. my thoughts are with you:kiss2:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2008)

(((((((((Monique)))))))))))

I'm glad you're keeping us updated with how you are. I'm so sorry that this has been so scary. You have always seemed like a strong and upbeat woman on the boards, and I have no doubt that that part of your personality carries over into how you're handling this. At the same time, it's really good that you're able to express what you've been feeling, the fear, the frustration, everything. I know going to the doctor all summer isn't what you had planned, but I'm happy to hear you've got someone paying close attention to what's going on.

Keep talkin', Monique, if you feel up to it.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 12, 2008)

Sending you a big hug Monique. It must be so hard for you right now. Thank G-d you are still here and all will be well. You have the prettiest smile in your avatar. It is a lovely pic of you.

Be blessed
Susannah


----------



## Friday (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess maybe you got tagged because you're a strong woman that many look up to as a role model. Don't think of it as an unsightly bump, think of it as a medal of honor that was implanted just under the skin. And keep giving off that knockout glow thing you do. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 12, 2008)

((((Monique)))) I'm so sorry you've had to endure all this. It's normal for your feelings to be all over the map after such a huge event. You almost died, had surgery, and now you're just waiting to feel like your old self again. It may take a little while, but this will soon be behind you and the memory will fade. In the meantime, take good care of YOU, okay?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 13, 2008)

Monique: I'm glad to hear you pulled through this part and you are back at home. You are in my thoughts and prayers, keep us posted on your progress!

Lambie


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 15, 2008)

Monique, don't fear the future with your ICD. You're probably safer than most here on the Dimensions website. While the idea of that scar and a foreign object in your body bothers you, it will probably pass quicker than the feeling will return over your ICD pocket.

I received my ICD at the beginning of November 2007. Initially hospitialized with Ventricular Tachycardia, later fully diagnosed with Arrhythmogenic Right Ventricular Dysplasia (ARVD) which made the ICD unavoidable and the need for a future heart transplant very likely. (Russell Williams almost got his wish for me, and may still.)

The biggest recommendation I want to give you is to always be aware of your heart activity. If you feel it racing or struggling, sit down and rest. Otherwise you may trigger your ICD and meet the invisible mule. (And I also recommend keeping your teeth together and not let your tongue get between them.) If you're driving, pull over and stop immediately. If your ICD fires a defib pulse, you will be out of commission for at least two minutes.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 15, 2008)

HereticFA said:


> You're probably safer than most here on the Dimensions website.



Umm, excuse me? What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 15, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Umm, excuse me? What exactly do you mean by this?


Actually, I should have said she's safer than most people _in general_ by having an ICD (rather than having to wait for someone with a portable defib.)


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Hector for the info. I am glad I am not alone. I saw my Doctor today and it went well. I am in the mend and everything looks ok so far. He did tell me that this device will prolong my life. Thanks again everyone for all the prayers it really got me through all of this.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 16, 2008)

Yay Monique. Keep wearing those fabulous dresses girl.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 16, 2008)

((((Monique))))) Not only are you super sexy but you are super strong to endure what you are going through.I am sorry to hear your still in a little pain I wish you a speedy full recovery. I am so glad that your a fighter even when it feels like life has tossed you a hardball. You will be back to your old self in no time.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 17, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> The bandages came off today. When I saw what it looked like I began to cry. It is very swollen and looks like something is implanted in that area above my left breast (which there is). The Dr said the swelling will go down in a few weeks. The entire area is bruised and I look like someone beat me up in that one spot. I will be seeing the Dr Once a week for the next few weeks. This is not the fun summer I had planned, but shit happens.
> 
> My range of emotions is all over the board. I go from sad to mad, then to the whole why me god thing. I am not sure what his plan is for me but for what ever reason I am still here for now and thankful for that.




just a little suggestion...when your wound is COMPLETELY closed...you can use two things on it to decrease the amount of scarring...use vitamin E oil capsules and pop it, and rub the oil on it...or you can use cocoa butter on it too...there are the scar preps as well, i havent used any and dont know if they work or not, but i know these do 

the swelling will go down...listen to what they said about activity..and yes, you are far more likely to outlive us, since you have an implantable defib in...the average public isnt so lucky, and you are dependent on other people to know what to do....

the other thing you should know is that if you are shocked no one else, no matter what they are doing should feel it...i have been touching people before when they were defibed with their AICDs and i never felt a thing...it is a small voltage and wont hurt them, i swear


----------



## Shosh (Jun 18, 2008)

How are you feeling this week Monique? I know it is hard not to feel upset about the scars of surgery, I have one too. This scar is special though because it represents the fact that you are here and all will be well.
I hope each day brings more improvement for you.

We are so lucky to have access to state of the art medical technology.

Be blessed.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 18, 2008)

Many good wishes and prayers coming to you from me Monique. HUGS


----------



## Saisha (Jun 20, 2014)

Monique, I am so very sorry to hear you've had to go through such events - you are in my thoughts and prayers! Stay strong!


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 21, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Monique, I am so very sorry to hear you've had to go through such events - you are in my thoughts and prayers! Stay strong!



Saisha Monique has passed recently, but thank you for inadvertently bumping the thread. she does not have to worry or struggle anymore. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> Saisha Monique has passed recently, but thank you for inadvertently bumping the thread. she does not have to worry or struggle anymore. (((HUGS)))



Damn - I am really very sorry to hear this - I guess I didn't put the names together - thanks for the hugs - she seemed like a wonderful person and I didn't even know her....


----------



## moore2me (Jun 21, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Damn - I am really very sorry to hear this - I guess I didn't put the names together - thanks for the hugs - she seemed like a wonderful person and I didn't even know her....



Saisha, I apologize to you for not playing "fairly" on this little thread. The rest of us went thru Monique's health troubles and saw her rise above them may times. We were in shock when she died suddenly right before you and several others joined DIMS. I would not of posted such a series of historical threads (one of which was mine) without giving all readers a level playing field.

*But, don't depend on my silly old opinion, in our prayers tonight, let's ask Monique to ask her new best friend, one of the greatest woman writers to have ever lived and former Poet Laureate of the United States - Maya Angelou.*

Moore2Me
M2M


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

M2M - You have absolutely nothing to apologize for - losing someone you care about is traumatic enough but when it's someone you've seen go through trying times and I am guessing here that Monique was someone who gave from within so much to others, you can't help but feel her loss that much stronger....

(((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))


----------

